# doodle prayers



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

My friend has a golden doodle and he really needs prayers. I must say he is one of the best dogs I've ever met. He is obedient (pretty) great in the house, doesn't destroy anything, never has and basically housebroke h himself. He live with 5 children all under 10 years old, he as been poked prodded pulled whatever and just takes it all in stride. Three weeks ago when returning from the groomer (and yes he is well groomed, not one of the matted guys) the groomer mentioned that he had a lump on his inner rear leg and sight it should be looked at by his vet. Well about a week went by before he got into the Vet and now three weeks later he has been diagnosed with stage 5 lymphoma. More lumps began appearing very rapidly. The oncologist says it is a very aggressive form of a cancer and gave him 3-6 months. With chemo and possibly radiation another year. He has started chemo. For now radiation is not an option because of the children in the house, he would have to be boarded as the ongolist said it would not be healthy for her children to be around him with him getting doses of radiation. Today he starts week 2 of treatment. He is only 4 years old.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

Oh no, so sorry to lose such a good dog! I am very sorry to say that I have seen this cancer move so fast that the vets estimates may be optimistic I have seen Goldens lost to it in weeks when they were given months... Such a shame for all the kids who love him...


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

So sorry to hear


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

So sad! My brother's boxer mix has a large lump on his chest that the other dogs have licked bald and the vet is concerned about  He is only 5. Prayers for your friends family 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

How very sad for the dog and the family. 

Sad to hear young dogs having cancer.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

So sorry. I will put doodle prayers into my prayers.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

very sad story. hoping for a miracle. but i am also glad the vet is mindful of the need to consider the health of the children in prescribing treatment.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

My prayers for their poor Golden will be said. So sad for such a young dog. Goldens are known for being predisposed to cancer........ unfortunately it sounds like this poor Doodle inherited that predisposition. Both of my sons Golden Rets died of cancer, but they were also 'old'............


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Terrible news. I didn't even know cancer stages go beyond a 4. My prayers for the doodle, and especially the family.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

That is so sad, especially for the kids.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I didn't know that either. I thought stage 4 was the worst. This all happen within 3 weeks, 1 small lump to many.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Thank you everyone for all your thoughts. He really is a good dog, you know with all those small children he had to be. My friends mom also has a doodle from the same litter. And my other friend has two goldnes from his breeder. They both are part of the Morris foundations testing and following. One is 7 has has auto immune disorder and has developed aspergillosis, she already had one surgery for it and it looks like another will be required. Boy or boy so sad.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awww...that is just so sad. I hate to see such pain and suffering. Losing a dog so young is the worst. I lost one at 4 of stomach cancer. It's like they hardly got a chance in life. My heart goes out to your friends. It will indeed be super hard for the children.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Awwwww, poor little buddy. I am so sorry to hear this. Sending prayers along their way.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Very sad story.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

So sorry to hear, I hope all concerned find some peace in the time remaining.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Sending thoughts and prayers to them all for the strength for this sad journey.


----------



## PixieSis (Aug 18, 2015)

So sad. Sending prayers.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Update, prayers working. Well it seems chemo is working..after further tests they found his cancer is more treatable than the cancer he was first diagnosed with. He has now completed his chemo treatments and will also start some radiation I am told. You would not know he has been a pretty sick dog, cause he certainly hasn't acted like it. Hopefully he continues to do well. He has been going to a teaching vet school and they have been really good with him and in looking for answers.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh Murfar, that is such encouraging and happy news. I will continue to hold him in my thoughts for continued improvement. It's so nice that he seems to feel better. I've heard that...that chemo on dogs doesn't bother them as much as it does us. Lots of good wishes coming that-a-way. :angel:


----------

